

The Many Worlds Law - breck
http://breckyunits.com/the_many_worlds_law

======
SlowOnTheUptake
Suppose that there was a world where the "Many Worlds Law" was true and
another world where it wasn't.

------
nuba
Paraphrasing Stargate's Teal'c: "Ours is the only reality of consequence."

